# Epic Win or Epic Newfaggotry?



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdiz0k0Rudw

I will personally give you 20 dollars if you can watch the whole thing.


----------



## Azure (Aug 16, 2009)

I watched it.  4chan sucks. Boxxy was lame anyway.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2009)

Her make-up reminds me of when Basil has an eye-booger.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 16, 2009)

Very very far from a win of any sort. Fail.


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2009)

I started lol'ing after 30 seconds. After a minute I'd had enough. Atleast she was on beat.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't see the point in this, pretty "meh" if you ask me.
However, anything with Ratatat playing in the background makes it better in some way or another.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 16, 2009)

I watched the whole thing.

And I've just lost any and all confidence in being a man.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 16, 2009)

Good enough.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw it all, good thing I was not really there. ( my body was there eyes watching the screen, funny thing is I just on purposelly day dreamed). >XD


----------



## Jelly (Aug 16, 2009)

_____________________


----------



## Liam (Aug 16, 2009)

I put the laptop on mute before I _watched_ it.  Do I get my cookie now?  Also, lay off the mascara whoever that was.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha nice post op!!

(oh shit namefag).


----------



## Jelly (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Haha nice post op!!
> 
> (oh shit namefag).



bad gimmick
its been done to death

go awayyyyyyyyy
:sobs:


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

lol I had this as my sig for the longest time XD then I took it off cuz I started to realize it was stupid... now I want to stab you for bringing it up again o.e


----------



## theLight (Aug 17, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 17, 2009)

I think I need a drink.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 17, 2009)

>using newfaggotry outside of 4chan
>reactionimage.jpg
I'm gonna get banned for this post... aren't I?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdiz0k0Rudw
> 
> *I will personally give you 20 dollars if you can watch the whole thing.*



Okay, I watched the whole thing... please PM me for a proper name and address, so you can send the twenty dollars to the correct person and address.  I'd prefer my "prize" in the form of a money order (not cash).  Thank you...


----------



## Koray (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't watch it all... dammit...

But the chick is hot...


----------



## Krevan (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice beat


----------



## aftershok (Aug 17, 2009)

Lame, but not that annoying.  
But I have a 16 year old in the house to help with desensitization.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 17, 2009)

mmmm yes a 4chan video let me click that link

*WITH MAXAMIUM CLICKOSITY*

*CLICKS THE LINK SO HARD HE PUNCHES A HOLE THROUGH HIS LAPTOP*


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 17, 2009)

$20 plox, Canadian because by the time you manage to send me the money the CND will be worth more.


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2009)

Watched it a long time ago. It fails as much as it did back when I first watched it


----------



## Thatch (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Haha nice post op!!
> 
> (oh shit namefag).



...That's not funny even on 4chan...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdiz0k0Rudw
> 
> I will personally give you 20 dollars if you can watch the whole thing.


 
GTFO of Here. Boxxy is relatively hawt, but I hated Boxxy threads as much as I hated Girugamesh threads, along with the over 9,000 "U Raff U Ruse" and "Get in here, /b/." threads.

The only good threads you get banned for. That is why 4chan needs an /i/ board, and a thread for lulzy things, rather than a bunch of "Would /b/ do me?" posts with a fugly obese korean she-male pic.


----------



## Holsety (Aug 17, 2009)

Piccard said:


> However, anything with Ratatat playing in the background makes it better in some way or another.


Indeed

That said, the original was slightly more bearable.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2009)

lolool 4chan lolol epic win memez mudkip XD do u like desu~~!! rofllz


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 17, 2009)

this one is WAY harder to sit threw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss9q2OZRjag


----------

